# VPN inside a jail?



## mariourk (Dec 3, 2013)

I recently rented a cheap FreeBSD VPS, that is actually a FreeBSD jail.

What I want to do, is set up a VPN connection from this jail, to my server at home. I know it's not possible to run OpenVPN inside a jail. Well, maybe with some hacks, but that requires root access on the host. And in this case, I don't have that. Is there a way to pull this off? If so, how?

I looked at SSH tunnels, but those don't seem to cut it. I need a fully functional VPN connection.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2013)

Why don't you simply ditch this one and get a "proper" VPS? Then you'll have full root access to everything.


----------



## mariourk (Dec 3, 2013)

Haha, I was already looking around. this one looks promising. But I want to keep costs as low as possible. So, if this can be pulled off in a FreeBSD jail, that would be nice.


----------

